# Topics > Toys >  BBZ150 - Bluetooth mini robot, BeeWi, Marseille, France

## Airicist

Manufacturer - BeeWi

----------


## Airicist

Kick Bee Bluetooth Mini Robot from BeeWi at CES 2013

Published on Jan 14, 2013




> KickBee Soccer Playing Robot from BeeWi. These robots are very cute. You can use them to play a soccer game, or just crash them into each other. Looking at $54 pricing and available later in 2013. They will work with Android or iOS devices and use Bluetooth 3.0.
> 
> As soon as we can get our hands on the Kick Bee Robots, we will do a full video review.

----------

